# ¿como conectar unas bocinas xplod de carro a la computadora?



## Csarinter (Jul 18, 2008)

ya tengo las bocinas en una caja de madera que mande a hacer, son una bocinas xplod de 3 vias son 6x9 con 300 watts, mi pregunta es si se puede hacer una entrada para conectarlas a una computadora como cualquier tipo de bocinas?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

calro que puedes conectarlas,pero conectandolas simplemente al pc,no suenara casi nada,asi que necesitas un amplificadorcador,pero primero tienes que saber la potencia continua que tiene los altavoces y despues de eso elegir un amplificadorcador u otro.


----------



## santiago (Jul 18, 2008)

hay todo un post sobre el tda7377 que suena muy lindo, es de 2 canales, barato, y la potencia le sobra para un par de 6x9

saludos


----------

